# Petróleo de gas



## Zahella

Hola:  ¿Existe el "petróleo de gas"? Si es así, ¿cuál sería la traducción?.

Mi intento es:  GASOIL 

Contexto: "El objeto de la compañía es realizar todas las actividades necesarias para......, el desarrollo de campos petroleros, el transporte de *petróleo de gas*..." 

Gracias


----------



## Sherlockat

Oh yea! *Liquefied petroleum gas,* it's more common than you think.


----------



## Zahella

Thanks (again)!


----------



## vicdark

En español se conoce más como *gas licuado de(l) petróleo

*http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_licuado_del_petr%C3%B3leo


----------



## phantom2007

Ténicamente es preferible edcir "gas natural".

El gas natural  se encuentra a veces sin estar asociado a petróleo extraíble. El gas natural se licua para el trasporte en buques especiales criogénicos, pero nunca en el yacimiento, las petroleras primero lo transportan comprimido por gasductos, para su separación en sus componentes, para su distribución y consumo como gas o para (solo a veces) licuarlo par el transporte por mar.

de todos modos el original tiene error o es una mala traducción.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm wondering if there's not supposed to be a comma after "petróleo."


----------



## phantom2007

Would it be the case it would make lots of sense. These are the typical activities, extraction and transport. The products are of course oil and natural gas.

I am afraid we cannot kow. I think the safest approach is to say "transporte de petróleo y gas"


----------



## Zahella

Very interesting information.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Zahella

...a comma after _petróleo_ is an option I will discuss with the company.  Thanks again.


----------



## phantom2007

If you don't mind, please let us know the results of your inquiry.


----------



## Zahella

K-in-sc was right about the comma.  Thanks!


----------

